# Traffic Trails and Time-Lapse



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive been wanting to try a traffic trail shot for a while now where the lights converge so popped up to the local Central Motorway in Newcastle last Saturday and Monday. As i would be standing for a while with the D5000 shooting long exposures i thought i'd also try some time-lapse with my iPhone 4S...

Heres my trail shot... Created from 9 shots blended in Elements 10.


PULSE by gizto29, on Flickr

Ideally i need to find a location without street lamps but thenm i really like the starbursts...

My video comprises of 2 time-lapses taken using the iMotionHD app with the camera sitting in my chinese phone holder off a tripod connected to my gorillapod zoom and attached to the barrier, 1 taken on each visit with 500 shots with 1 second intervals. I then added music, pans, zooms and transitions all in phone. Still amazes me that you can do all of this on a phone 


__
https://flic.kr/p/6478196531

I had uploaded to Vimeo but its knackered so this is the poorer quality Flickr upload...

Thanks for looking, and advice or comments welcome 

Phil


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Looks cracking mate.


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Phil for a mobile phone that's top matey I like the star effect too from the street lamps. Especially like the emergency vehicle blue lights up the slip road, something different. 

I'm sure Brett will be along soon to give his valued expert opinion And some tips for an improved image. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice shots Phil


----------



## mattyw (Dec 10, 2011)

love those style photos, good job dude


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Phil

Video is coming up as not found on Vimeo?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I like the light trails but for me would prefer it to be darker/less exposed


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ovolo said:


> Phil for a mobile phone that's top matey I like the star effect too from the street lamps. Especially like the emergency vehicle blue lights up the slip road, something different.
> 
> I'm sure Brett will be along soon to give his valued expert opinion And some tips for an improved image. :thumb:


I shouldve been clearer ovolo, the photo was taken with my Nikon D5000 while the time-lapse was done with my phone.... The vehicle that went up the right hand slip road was actually a bus 



mattyw said:


> love those style photos, good job dude


Thanks MAtty


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Buck. said:


> Phil
> 
> Video is coming up as not found on Vimeo?


Somethings went wrong with it on there! :[




It now has no HD option.... argh!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Look great Phil


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> Somethings went wrong with it on there! :[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil - now watched it - very good for the 4S and another good project from you - well done matey!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

I shouldve been clearer ovolo, the photo was taken with my Nikon D5000 while the time-lapse was done with my phone.... The vehicle that went up the right hand slip road was actually a bus. 

Phil - LOL I wondered why it was sharp I thought that's really too good for a phone shot - DOH just read the op again PROPERLY. Still very nice shot matey. Is the full resolution pic on Flickr ? I've done a couple of these during the early dark night and love the effect it gives. Still a novice really so still getting to grips with it. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Super Pic...:thumb:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Heres my first one I tried a while back.


The Kinfauns Trail by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

ovolo said:


> I shouldve been clearer ovolo, the photo was taken with my Nikon D5000 while the time-lapse was done with my phone.... The vehicle that went up the right hand slip road was actually a bus.
> 
> Phil - LOL I wondered why it was sharp I thought that's really too good for a phone shot - DOH just read the op again PROPERLY. Still very nice shot matey. Is the full resolution pic on Flickr ? I've done a couple of these during the early dark night and love the effect it gives. Still a novice really so still getting to grips with it. :thumb:


Nah, it was my fault and I've edited so you were reading properly :thumb:Erm, that is off Flickr but it has been resized using the uploader


----------

